# Como identificar + y - en conector de alimentacion Notebool Packard Bell



## gus62 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en este foro y ando buscando alguna ayuda. El tema es que un conocido me dejo su notebook para instalarle un antivirus, hacer un defrag y algunas cosas mas, entre esas cosas mas, conseguir y colocar el conector (plug) que tiene la fuente para alimentar la notebook. Si, por algun motivo no tiene la ficha. Ya estuve buscando ayuda en Packard Bell y me dijeron que el modelo era obsoleto y no tenian detalles al respecto. 

El equipo en cuestion es una notebook Packard Bell EasyNote (MX36 ó PB90)  En definitiva, lo que necesito saber es cual es el positivo de la ficha, si el pin interior o el exterior. Por logica y por algunas otras fuentes que mire, el + es el pin interior, pero queria tener alguna confirmacion antes de soldar el conector.

Desde ya muchas gracias!!
  Gustavo


----------



## zaiz (Mar 28, 2012)

Si no tienes forma de saber cómo es la polaridad del conector, puedes mirar esta página:

http://ignaciocarranza.galeon.com 

casi al principio, donde dice "Si quieres conectar un aparato y no lo quieres quemar"

Ahí dice cómo conectar cuando no sabes cómo es la polaridad y una vez que hagas esa prueba, podrás poner tu conector correctamente.

Espero que nos digas si te funcionó.

Saludos


----------



## gus62 (Mar 28, 2012)

zaiz dijo:


> Si no tienes forma de saber cómo es la polaridad del conector, puedes mirar esta página:
> 
> http://ignaciocarranza.galeon.com
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!  A primera hora consigo el conector y hago la prueba. Luego comento como me fue. Gracias


----------



## gus62 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola zaiz, te comento. Ya compre el conector e hice la prueba del diodo, en el primer intento funciono sin problemas, asi que no quise investigar mas y lo conecte de esa forma. El positivo en el pin del centro.  Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## zaiz (Mar 28, 2012)

Qué bueno gus62, perfecto!! Fue un placer.

Muy bien, si quieres puedes dejar el diodo puesto para que quede protegido contra polaridad inversa o si ya no hay riesgo de que se cambie, puedes quitar el diodo.

Saludos.


----------

